# Perle Hops Question



## DKS (9/6/09)

Hi all 
Ive just picked up 50g of Perle hops. Only because my usuall LHBS doesnt keep it , when I saw em I grabbed em. 
The question now is apart from leave em in the fridge, what kits & bits recipe or style to use it in? Ive never tried it before and wouldnt know where to start. 
I had a search but couldnt get a handle on it really apart from German type Hallertauer notes, but I havent used that one either.
Any info welcome. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## benno1973 (9/6/09)

Hey Daz,

It's a german hop, and is good in pilseners and lagers, but pretty adaptable to lots of styles of beer. Versatile in that its pretty good for bittering and aroma. Can be used in Helles, Alts and Kolsch's, but also happy in porters and stouts. Rogue do a nice beer called Dead Guy - there's loads of clone recipes around like this - a good beer to brew if you have some saaz on hand as well. Perle's a great hop to have on hand as it's so versatile...


----------



## br33zy (9/6/09)

We use Perle hops in our SNPA clone - its a bloody nice beer.

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/6/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Hey Daz,
> 
> It's a german hop, and is good in pilseners and lagers, but pretty adaptable to lots of styles of beer. Versatile in that its pretty good for bittering and aroma. Can be used in Helles, Alts and Kolsch's, but also happy in porters and stouts.
> 
> Perle's a great hop to have on hand as it's so versatile...




+ 1. Got 500g of Perle in a bulk buy, so threw it in everything ! And I mean everything. The Toyota Corolla of hops, nothing exotic, but reliable and effective !!

Works well as a late addition hop and with only 50g you haven't got a lot to play with anyway. Use for aroma in a kit / extract brew or throw the lot in for a partial / extract brew. It isn't overly dominant in any area, just a nice hop to always have in the freezer.


----------



## DKS (15/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> + 1. Got 500g of Perle in a bulk buy, so threw it in everything ! And I mean everything. The Toyota Corolla of hops, nothing exotic, but reliable and effective !!
> 
> Works well as a late addition hop and with only 50g you haven't got a lot to play with anyway. Use for aroma in a kit / extract brew or throw the lot in for a partial / extract brew. It isn't overly dominant in any area, just a nice hop to always have in the freezer.






Sorry for slow response guys, been busy and a bit ill lately, thank you for your replies.
Would anyone like to try to describe the flavour/likenesses?
Is it in anything ready to bye of the shelf that I could try?
Best combo hops etc? 
Thanks again. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## benno1973 (15/6/09)

DKS said:


> Would anyone like to try to describe the flavour/likenesses?



Almost a minty, spicy bitterness. I've used it with Saaz and it worked well.


----------



## DKS (17/6/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Almost a minty, spicy bitterness. I've used it with Saaz and it worked well.




Oh dear! "Minty" Im not sure Id like a minty beer. Seems a bit close to medicinal. I think I need more research. Thanks for your input Kaiser. I may leave em in the fridge for now. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------

